# Bengali Folk Songs by Sudipto Mridha



## rsridharsingh (Aug 2, 2014)

*Bengali Folk Songs by Sudipto Mridha*

Sudipto Mridha - Bengali Folk Songs singer belong to a family of baul and different Folk Music forms of Bengal.

Songs Collection of Sudipto Mridha

1. Khoda lives in human being
2. 02 aao na kane
3. 06 piya mora
4. Mero allah maherban

Videos Songs of Sudipto Mridha

1. Elahi Almin go Allah
2. Ke Bole Manush more


----------

